# Knitting While On Vacation in Las Vegas



## Dory

Well a week from Saturday my husband has to attend a convention in Las Vegas, I know - really tough, huh? And of course I am going along. I am not a big gambler and will be limited as to what I can do. Last week Monday I went to the doctor and found hout that I have a 'stress fracture' in my left foot, so therefore I will be wearing a lovely black boot all the while out there. We will be staying at the Flamingo and I was wondering if there were any 'yarn shops' in the area that I would be able to visit. I am bringing a lot of little projects to work on. But I thought it would be nice to visit a yarn shop. So any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## e.ridenh

The other day, I actually popped a seach for LYS in our bigger city and actually found another.

Perhaps you could do this for Las Vegas. It's a gamble, eh? LOL!!

Have a fun trip and get over that stress fracture!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~


Dory said:


> Well a week from Saturday my husband has to attend a convention in Las Vegas, I know - really tough, huh? And of course I am going along. I am not a big gambler and will be limited as to what I can do. Last week Monday I went to the doctor and found hout that I have a 'stress fracture' in my left foot, so therefore I will be wearing a lovely black boot all the while out there. We will be staying at the Flamingo and I was wondering if there were any 'yarn shops' in the area that I would be able to visit. I am bringing a lot of little projects to work on. But I thought it would be nice to visit a yarn shop. So any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Sine

I was in Las Vegas this past week-end (and go there quite often). While there I went to Border's and Joanne's in northwest Las Vegas. A woman who I was talking to in Border's told me that there was a yarn shop not far from where we were, but she only knew the street intersections. I asked at Joanne's and the clerk there told me that there were no yarn shops. That probably doesn't mean there aren't any in Las Vegas but I don't think you'll find a LYS on the Strip.
If you want something fun to do while you are in Las Vegas (and it's not too far from the Flamingo), you can go see the Mac King Comedy and Magic Show at Harrah's in the afternoon. It is regularly $32.95 but you can usually find discount tickets in the tourist magazines.
There is also a Big Elvis Show at Bill's Gambling Hall & Saloon which is also not far from the Flamingo. The one hour show is free Mon-Fri at 3 p.m., 5 p.m., and 6:30 p.m. This show is _very popular_ so if you want to get a seat --as in "not stand"--you want to get their early. 
You walk everywhere on the Las Vegas Strip, and the casinos are huge. Casinos do not make money by people sitting around so seats are few and far between for sitting and knitting (unless you plan to sit by the pool--and the temperature will be in the 100s.) If your hotel room has a chair, it will probably be a straight back or desk chair. 
Other things I recommend: the Bellagio Conservatory & Botanical Gardens which are also free. You will probably be able to find some chairs between the Conservatory and the Gallery of Fine Arts. The Bellagio Gallery of Fine Arts current exhibit (for which there is an admission fee) is Landscapes from Monet to Hockney. 
Besides Fashion Place Mall on the Strip, there is shopping in all the major hotels--the Forum Shops at Caesars Palace, Grand Canal at the Venetian, etc. etc.
For free transportation, there are some free shuttles between properties owned by the same company.
Las Vegas is a fun place, even if you don't gamble. Have a fabulous time.


----------



## LadyDi

Even though you aren't real mobile...if you have time go see 
The Jersey Boys at The Venetian. It is soooooo worth the price!! Our kids live in Vegas and we have so much fun
visiting...like my husband says...People actually live there.
The neighborhood are beautiful!!! Have fun and take care..
*Lady Di*


----------



## granny1

someone on kp is from Las Vegas! I was supposed to be there this week-end, but had to cancel.


----------



## Dory

Sine - thanks for all the exciting information. I'm going to print your comments out and take with me. I'm sure I will find something to do while my husband is in meetings all day. :-D


----------



## Dory

LadyDi - I heard that the Jersey Boys show is fabulous. My daughter and her husband went to see them while they were in Appleton, WI - that is a great suggestion. I will check out on line to see where they are playing. 
Thanks for all the suggestions my fellow knitters!


----------



## Naughty Knitter

I googled yarn shops in Las Vegas, NV and found 5 shops. You could always google yarn shops in Las Vegas, NV near the strip and get more. You might have to take a cab to some of them but hey that's the adventure part.
Enjoy yourself!!!! and make sure you bring an extra bag for all the stash you are going to purchase.....you said you did not gamble so think of it as gambling money spent wisely. LOL


----------



## Dory

Naughty Knitter - at least if I spend my money on yarn instead of gambling, I will have something to show for it. :-D


----------



## Lucy1037

Try the site knitmap.com to find any LYS. I couldn't find any good LYS locally until I came to this site. Really helps when you are traveling with husbands on business. Keeps you busy while they are in meetings. Having fun in Vegas. We go in February every year for a convention also.


----------



## evesch

Dory said:


> Well a week from Saturday my husband has to attend a convention in Las Vegas, I know - really tough, huh? And of course I am going along. I am not a big gambler and will be limited as to what I can do. Last week Monday I went to the doctor and found hout that I have a 'stress fracture' in my left foot, so therefore I will be wearing a lovely black boot all the while out there. We will be staying at the Flamingo and I was wondering if there were any 'yarn shops' in the area that I would be able to visit. I am bringing a lot of little projects to work on. But I thought it would be nice to visit a yarn shop. So any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


What about seeing if you could rent one of those little runnabout motorized chairs for getting around better. Can't see that you are going to be very comfortable or able to do much of anything with a cast boot on. Bummer.


----------



## bevqual

Dory said:


> Well a week from Saturday my husband has to attend a convention in Las Vegas, I know - really tough, huh? And of course I am going along. I am not a big gambler and will be limited as to what I can do. Last week Monday I went to the doctor and found hout that I have a 'stress fracture' in my left foot, so therefore I will be wearing a lovely black boot all the while out there. We will be staying at the Flamingo and I was wondering if there were any 'yarn shops' in the area that I would be able to visit. I am bringing a lot of little projects to work on. But I thought it would be nice to visit a yarn shop. So any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I live an hour from Vegas, and it's our closest city so we go there once or twice a month... I think there are yarn shops, I've just never been cos when we go we go to get food at Costco or walmart and not much else or we go to like Home Depo. I lead such a thrilling life. There is a Hobby Lobby in Henderson... I've been there a couple of times and I personally love their yarn.


----------



## patocenizo

We were in Las Vegas earlier this year and I did not find any yarn shops so I loaded up with my own yarn and yes, I didd do lots of knitting during the day. I was quite a sight sitting ,knitting and sipping iced tea. At night time I did gamble and had a great time at the Wynn...


----------



## Ggirl

Hi,

There are two good LYS in Las Vegas: my favorite is Woolie Wonders on the corner of Tropicana and Pecos. They have a lot of time for "open knitting" and Joyce, the owner, is both helpful and extremely knowledgeable, with a very friendly staff and clientele. The other one Gail Knits is on West Sahara. Both have some beautiful yarns from reasonable to luxury in price.


----------



## Cheryl J Anderson

. Wooly Wonders: at Tropicana and Pecos.. Right behind the Burger King on the SE corner.
Joyce the owner is very nice and lets you knit with the ladies even if you didn't buy yarn at her store. Everyone is really nice and helpful.

It's on the East side of town.

2. Gail's Knits: West Sahara right before S. Durango. 8450 W. Sahara.
I was out in Vegas the last week in June and knittingneedles sent me this. My sister lives on the west side so i visited Gail's very nice. Hope this helps. I went to the phone book and called them.


----------



## ninal46

Dory said:


> Well a week from Saturday my husband has to attend a convention in Las Vegas, I know - really tough, huh? And of course I am going along. I am not a big gambler and will be limited as to what I can do. Last week Monday I went to the doctor and found hout that I have a 'stress fracture' in my left foot, so therefore I will be wearing a lovely black boot all the while out there. We will be staying at the Flamingo and I was wondering if there were any 'yarn shops' in the area that I would be able to visit. I am bringing a lot of little projects to work on. But I thought it would be nice to visit a yarn shop. So any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I live in Las Vegas. Try, "Gail Knits" on Sahara Ave - or "Wooly Wonders" on Tropicana. There was a knitters group that met in Henderson called, "Sin City Hookers". They met at Borders - however, that establishment closed and they had to move. I believe they meet at Wooly Wonders on Thursday nights. Call Wooly I believe they open knitting and the owner, Joyce is very, very nice.


----------



## Naughty Knitter

Wooly Wonders is owned and operated by Joyce. ... Toll Free: 888-299-6310; Postal address: 3421 E Tropicana Ave Suite H Las Vegas, NV 89121 ...

If you're a knitter and in search of some quality yarns, knitting supplies, or advice, Wooly Wonders is the place to go!

From the outside this store seems relatively small, but inside it's stacked floor to ceiling with high quality yarns from every fiber you can think of - all kinds of wool (merino, alpaca, baby alpaca, natural, etc.), a fantastic assortment of silk and silk blends (merino-silk blend has become my new fave fiber), and every gauge fiber you can think of. They have tons of baby yarns, sock yarns, and a decent assortment of chunky, too. 

Keep in mind - this store does not have yarns at the cheap end of the spectrum (no $1.99 acrylic skein here), so think of it more along the lines of a yarn boutique (but when I say "boutique" I mean that they have quality yarns that are functionally better - it's not just a brand whore thing). Most skeins will run you $6-$12.

One of the best things the store has to offer is their open-knit sessions. Every Tues, Thurs, and Saturday (and I think they're opening up more days too), they invite knitters to come out and knit together. Those that show up span the range from beginner to expert, and the workers at the store are always beyond happy to help. Service has been excellent every time I've stopped by, they even offer to wind your skein for you (yee-haw!). So, if you don't know what "yo k2 ssk" means, you don't have to pay for an interpretation and they'll show you how to make it happen. 

Plus, I've never seen an open knit session without at least one guy present. Boys, keep in mind how flattered your special lady (or guy) friend will be when you hand them that xmas gift of a chunky yarn hug to keep them warm and keep you in their thoughts...


----------



## Nonicita

Gail Knits on Sahara Avenue would be a nice shop for you to visit. The temperature will be really hot but as they say in Vegas, "it's a dry heat". My answer was always, "hot is hot". Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Quilter Girl

I live in Vegas. There is a great store called Wooly Wonders. Its at the corner of Pecos and Tropicana. Small shop with a really enthusiastic owner. Lots of yarn and they have a knitting get together on Saturday mornings at 10:00 I think. Give them a call when you get in town and check it out. If you come down Tropicana (east) off the strip it will be on the left hand side of the street in the center right past Pecos.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

I'm sure you'll have a rental car. If you have a GPS take it with you to LV and you will have no problems finding these shops. I always take my GPS when I fly. Have fun!!


----------



## barb

i have just found a cool site to locate knit shops all over..knitmap.com//just put in zip and viola!..i am going to asheville, nc soon and wanted info there


----------



## kneonknitter

Dory said:


> Well a week from Saturday my husband has to attend a convention in Las Vegas, I know - really tough, huh? And of course I am going along. I am not a big gambler and will be limited as to what I can do. Last week Monday I went to the doctor and found hout that I have a 'stress fracture' in my left foot, so therefore I will be wearing a lovely black boot all the while out there. We will be staying at the Flamingo and I was wondering if there were any 'yarn shops' in the area that I would be able to visit. I am bringing a lot of little projects to work on. But I thought it would be nice to visit a yarn shop. So any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Wooly Wonders at the corner of Tropicana & Pecos. The best yarn store in Vegas. Joyce is a sweetheart as are her staff & the ladies that knit there are great also.


----------



## Kokopelligrl

I enjoyed Gail Knits when I was in LV in May. She has a nice selection of different yarns and kits. I bought an awesome shawl kit using Great Adirondack bamboo/silk and a hand dyed sequin. Lots of variety, friendly and helpful staff. No complaints when I asked them to put the the skeins into balls. You can check out their website at www.gailknits.com and she is also on Ravelry. Have fun- LV is great!


----------



## jeanstrout

Well bless your heart  You never know where someone will be knitting. Well  One never knows what we might be doing where. You sure made a good choice to keep yourself calm and know that you are doing something.
Happy Knitting


----------



## debbie1

Thank you so much for those kind words about Las Vegas... We have lived here over 25 years and watched everything go through the changes. some good, some not so good. There are so many things to do here besides gambling. those of us that live here just don't go out that much. Can't afford it. somebody has to pay the light bills down on the strip and downtown. by the way, there are many little of the wall yarn shops in town. Surely there's always Michaels and JoAnns but you'll fine more. some of the Wal-Marts carry a super selection of yarns, believe it or not. Well anyway,, have a lot of fun and enjoy our town,. We love it and it really is a great place to live and raise a family contrary to many say.


----------



## wlk4fun647

Dory,
I am learning to knit at Gail's Knits, at 8450 W. Sahara.
They are very nicem, and there's alway a group of ladies working on their projects. They have lessons Saturday afternoons, and we work on a different project each month.
Hope you have a fabulous time in Las Vegas, be prepared for the HEAT!!!


----------



## Julianne

When you get to the hotel, ask the concierce. They should know where the craft stores are. You will probably have to go there by cab. It will also be off the strip. Or you could, google it online. I bet you'll find it.


----------



## Sureyna

I don't know about LYS places but there is a fabulous, huge quilt shop just a couple of blocks off the strip on the north end. She has beautiful quilts hanging everywhere. It would be fun to go to - even if you are not a quilter!


----------



## knitwit42

Dory said:


> Well a week from Saturday my husband has to attend a convention in Las Vegas, I know - really tough, huh? And of course I am going along. I am not a big gambler and will be limited as to what I can do. Last week Monday I went to the doctor and found hout that I have a 'stress fracture' in my left foot, so therefore I will be wearing a lovely black boot all the while out there. We will be staying at the Flamingo and I was wondering if there were any 'yarn shops' in the area that I would be able to visit. I am bringing a lot of little projects to work on. But I thought it would be nice to visit a yarn shop. So any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Gail's Knits 8450 W. Sahara Ave Phone 702-838-7713


----------



## Ezenby

my sister has lived in Vegas since the mid 40's...years...not her age. Now since I have started knitting will have to check the yarn shops out. We never go out to gamble...not since the 1980's...like to spend more time seeing each other and family. Oh yes....we always get over to Savers. A resale shop that has clothes(like goodwill)...my nieces have found great buys on practically new clothes. Several of these around the valley.


----------



## knittingneedles

Ggirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are two good LYS in Las Vegas: my favorite is Woolie Wonders on the corner of Tropicana and Pecos. They have a lot of time for "open knitting" and Joyce, the owner, is both helpful and extremely knowledgeable, with a very friendly staff and clientele. The other one Gail Knits is on West Sahara. Both have some beautiful yarns from reasonable to luxury in price.


I live in LV too.. and not only do I love Joyce from Woolie Wonders but like GGirl wrote.(who I enjoy knitting with at WW open knitting on Tuesdays). you can go to open knitting and Joyce or one of her staff will be happy to help you with any problem you have with knitting or want to learn a new stitch or technique.. or anything else..

Gails Knits has more luxurious knits but you can only knit there if you purchase from her..

Both have great classes too..

Woolie Wonders is also alot closer to the Strip than Gails knits..

Hope you have a great time in Vegas...


----------



## lab36

Those 2 shops are tops. Then we have the JoANn's, Hobby Lobby,Michael's, and WalMarts.If address says Henderson it is on the East or South of Vegas proper. We truly are a seperate city but on side of street can be Las Vegas and other side of street is Henderson in many areas.Most people think it is too hot here to wear knits. But I find the AC can be uncomfortable. Have loads of fun while here. The Lion King is playing at Mandalay Bay.


----------



## PauletteB

When we plan our vacation I usually google yarn stores for the area. We are going back to the Outter Banks againt this year. I have found two yarn stores in the area that I have visited. One of the stores gives me a discount each year which for me is I will see you next time. The hospitatility is wonderful I guess that is why I look forward to leaving some of my money there. The Yarns are always nice and prices range from reasonable to can I really afford this.


----------



## FlatheadLiving

Dory, Just got back from the Vegas area yesterday. Be really careful in planning using taxis there as they are very expensive. They have just added a .20 a mile tax for gas, on top of the already high ride price. The price quoted from the airport to downtown hotels was about $50 round trip, somewhat less to strip hotels. If you are flying, it would be a good idea to see if the Flamingo has airport shuttle service and compare the price. Good luck there. And, it IS hot!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Actually, yesterday was beautiful.. about 83 or so and in the evening it was 75.. just perfect.. shame it can't be like that all the time!!! 
Dory, if you want to go to one of the knitting stores on a Tuesday (not sure if you will be there Tuesday) I go right passed the strip and can pick you up on my way to open knitting at wooly wonders... just PM me if you have an interest...
Nina


----------



## Sazzy

There is also a lovely shop out west of the strip in Las Vegas called Gail Knits.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sazzy said:


> There is also a lovely shop out west of the strip in Las Vegas called Gail Knits.


Yes, Gail's is lovely, but you have to knit with her yarn and most of us have such a large stash we can't always buy new yarn and Joyce from Wooly Wonders allows all of us to come with any yarn we have.. and Wooly Wonders is closer to the Strip..


----------



## Vicki'sTextileTreasures

You should call the hotel and tell them your medical issue. They probably have an electric scooter you could use while in the hotel to gamble, browse etc. I just googled yarn stores in NV and Royal Yarns web site had 3 shops with addresses in Las Vegas. Have fun !


----------



## Vicki'sTextileTreasures

Aaak, it was 107 here in Ft Worth Texas today and 109 predicted tomorrow. I guess I better head to Vegas.


----------



## renee greenberg

Hi- See if you can find some Buffalo Gold yarn. It's supposed to be sooo soft in natural colors, spun from the underside of the buffalo. 
Renee


----------



## knittingneedles

What I know, is that there are only 2 shops in Vegas. Wooly Wonders and Gail's Knits.. there was a third but it closed a while back..

Renee.. wow I priced Buffalo Gold.. it's pricey... got to be for a real special occasion.


----------



## renee greenberg

what was the price? At the Vogue International show last Jan. there was a vendor who had it for $45 a skein, barely enough for a hat or tiny scarf. I suppose it's because it's probably hand spun from buffalo.


----------



## knittingneedles

renee greenberg said:


> what was the price? At the Vogue International show last Jan. there was a vendor who had it for $45 a skein, barely enough for a hat or tiny scarf. I suppose it's because it's probably hand spun from buffalo.


The cheapest I found was 58$.. the average was $64... 
Wanna try shearing a buffalo? I guess that's why its mucho dinero..


----------



## renee greenberg

guess they get kicked in the head a lot. Those bison don't stay still. $58 is a good price if you want it. Guess the fancy people in Park Slope and Manhattan buy it just to say- This is rare buffalo yarn. It's a conversation piece.


----------



## knitwit42

BTW Veronas knit shop used to be in Vegas and Anaheim CA years ago. Now just in Anaheim CA


----------



## karenh

Hope I'm not too late with my reply (been busy knitting
While in Las Vegas recently I went to Gail knits, located 8450 West Sahara Ave. She had a very nice selection of yarns.


----------



## lab36

Sorry to say "Gail's" has closed. That was my favorite. But 
"Wooly Wonders" is here and very good. We also have Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, several Michael's. WalMarts. There are others but am not familiar with them. The hotels, motels, etc. all have computers available for use to find places. Good luck.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sorry woolie wonders closed too! The only one open now is one in Henderson .


----------



## kneonknitter

knittingneedles said:


> Sorry woolie wonders closed too! The only one open now is one in Henderson .


Wow!! I never liked Gail's having gone there one time & the staff was very rude, but, I did go to Woolie Wonders on a twice weekly basis to knit with other customers & play feely feely with the new yarns when they came in & helped the owner sort thru them. Joyce is a very nice lady & I'm sorry her shop closed.


----------



## knittingneedles

Joyce is a sweetheart and its such a shame! Now there really isn't anywhere and Henderson is way too far from where I live up north.


----------



## kneonknitter

knittingneedles said:


> Joyce is a sweetheart and its such a shame! Now there really isn't anywhere and Henderson is way too far from where I live up north.


What is the name of the shop in Henderson? Where is it located?


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.sincityknitshop.com/

Here you go.. I have never been!!!!

Going to try to round up a few knitters/crocheters in the North (near Alliante).. but first I have to get back to Vegas!!!


----------



## kneonknitter

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.sincityknitshop.com/
> 
> Here you go.. I have never been!!!!
> 
> Going to try to round up a few knitters/crocheters in the North (near Alliante).. but first I have to get back to Vegas!!!


I was just looking at the website & saw a friend of mine in one of the pix! I am hoping to be back in Vegas permanently next July. In the meantime, the next time I am up there to visit, I will try to make the time to stop in to the store.


----------

